# الحوائط الحاملة



## elfares (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء من السادة المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة في الحوائط الحاملة المساعدة في اتخاذ القرار 
يوجد منزل من 3 طوابق مبني بالحوائط الحاملة وصاحب هذا البيت يريد ان يبني دور رابع ويسال هل ناك ضرر علي البيت ام لا ويقول ان الاساس عبارة عن كسر الطوب الاحمر وجير (قام بحفر حوالي 1 متر عمق اسفل مكان الحوائط ووضع كسر الاطوب الاحمر والجير وتم دكه ) والبناء علي ذلك ومساحة البيت حوالي 90 متر مسطح والسؤال هل يمكن بناء دور رابع أم ان البيت لا يتحمل
أرجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## omarnasreldeen (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*وانا ايضا احتاج الرد على هذا السؤال*


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أكتوبر 2011)

elfares; قال:


> الرجاء من السادة المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة في الحوائط الحاملة المساعدة في اتخاذ القرار
> يوجد منزل من 3 طوابق مبني بالحوائط الحاملة وصاحب هذا البيت يريد ان يبني دور رابع ويسال هل ناك ضرر علي البيت ام لا ويقول ان الاساس عبارة عن كسر الطوب الاحمر وجير (قام بحفر حوالي 1 متر عمق اسفل مكان الحوائط ووضع كسر الاطوب الاحمر والجير وتم دكه ) والبناء علي ذلك ومساحة البيت حوالي 90 متر مسطح والسؤال هل يمكن بناء دور رابع أم ان البيت لا يتحمل
> أرجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر .


يجب دراسة المبنى انشائيا بمعنى نعتبر الحوائط الحامله كأنها اعمده وعليه نحسب رد فعل السقف من أوزان ميته وأحمال حيه على الحوائط الداخليه والخارجيه 
يتم حساب وزن الحائط نفسه بالطبع على حسب سمك هذا الحائط واعتقد أن سمك الحوائط فى الدور الارضى تكون أكبر من الادوار العليا 
يتم ايجاد مقدار الاحمال الكليه لكل حائط على حده وعليه يمكن تحديد اذا كان المبنى يتحمل دور رابع أم لا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

elfares قال:


> الرجاء من السادة المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة في الحوائط الحاملة المساعدة في اتخاذ القرار
> يوجد منزل من 3 طوابق مبني بالحوائط الحاملة وصاحب هذا البيت يريد ان يبني دور رابع ويسال هل ناك ضرر على البيت ام لا ويقول ان الاساس عبارة عن كسر الطوب الاحمر وجير (قام بحفر حوالي 1 متر عمق اسفل مكان الحوائط ووضع كسر الاطوب الاحمر والجير وتم دكه ) والبناء علي ذلك ومساحة البيت حوالي 90 متر مسطح والسؤال هل يمكن بناء دور رابع أم ان البيت لا يتحمل
> أرجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر .


 السلام عليكم
اذا كان الاساس حسبما ذكرت



> ويقول ان الاساس عبارة عن كسر الطوب الاحمر وجير (قام بحفر حوالي 1 متر عمق اسفل مكان الحوائط ووضع كسر الاطوب الاحمر والجير وتم دكه ) والبناء علي ذلك


فمن الناحية الانشائية والهندسية والمنطق فان هذا البناء لا يتحمل الطوابق القائمة ؟؟؟!!!!!!
فكيف سيتحمل طابق رابع ؟؟
 فهذا خطر جدا حتى لو كانت الجدران تتحمل فلا يوجد اساس لهذه الجدران.


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (25 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا مع رأي المهندس رزق الحجاوي ,لان وجود الكسر والجير يمثل مجرد زيادة جهد التربة بشكل بسيط جدا أسفل كل حائط ,ولا يمثل أساس بمساحة كافية لتوزيع إجهاد الحائط على التربة ,بالإضافة إلى أنه حتى لو إعتبرت أن مساحة الحائط الحامل في أسفله تمثل أساس (بفرض أن الحائط كبير العرض وأكبر من عرض طوبة) , حتى ولو حسبت الأحمال ال Live & Dead Load من كل طابق ووزعتها على الحوائط وثم حسبت مقدار الإجهاد أسفل مساحة الحائط ,لن تستطيع أن تحسب مقدار جهد التربة أسفل الحائط (وهي كسر الطوب والجير بالإضافة إلى الطبقات السفلى المدموكة ) 


مع العلم أنك لو أخدت جسة بالقرب من المبنى للحصول على قيمة إسترشادية لجهد التربة أسفل المبنى ,فلن تكون (قيمة يعتمد عليها) وبالعكس ستكون أقل من جهد التربة أسفل المبنى نتيجة للتحميل السابق من المبنى والذي دمك التربة ليجعلها أقوى أسفل المبنى
------------------

إذن فالخيار الصحيح هو عدم المخاطرة والإكتفاء بماهو قائم وعدم بناء أي أدوار أخرى ,حتى ولو كانت من الخشب أو الحديد الخفيف (الزوايا)


----------



## تامر شهير (26 أكتوبر 2011)

> ويقول ان الاساس عبارة عن كسر الطوب الاحمر وجير (قام بحفر حوالي 1 متر عمق اسفل مكان الحوائط ووضع كسر الاطوب الاحمر والجير وتم دكه ) والبناء علي ذلك



ليس هناك اساس جاسئ يخفف من الاجهاد الواقع على التربة...كما اشار م. رزق


----------



## elfares (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء التوضيح م أبا حفص عمر أكرمك الله وما رايك في زيادة طابق رابع ام ان هذا خطر جدا مثلما تفضل م رزق حجاوي له جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبوحاتم الغمراوي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزا الله الجميع خيرا و لكن أظن أن كلام أستاذتا المهندس أسامة لا يعني ابدا أن البناء تم على هذه الدكة مباشرتا و لكن تم عمل فرشة نظافة و ميدات أسفل الحوائط كما هو الحال في كثير من المباني في مصر و يتم رفع الأدوار إلى أربع دون أي مشكلة


----------



## تامر شهير (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*اخى الكريم أنا عتدما أبديت تعليقى لم يكن الا تشجعا من راى أساتذتنا ..
عموما ..
انت اشرت الى أن المبنى مبنى على ردمية من كسر الاحجار .. وبالتالى فان ذلك فى أفضل الاحوال ...تدعيم نسبى للتربة ..وبالتالى زاد اجهاد التربة ..تمام ..
لكن المشكلة ..انه لا يوجد اساس يتسلم الاحمال من الجدار لينقلها مخفففة الى التربة ...وعلى ذلك فان بناء اكثر من دور على هذه التربة ..نظريا امر غير منطقى كما اشار م زرزق ..
ان البناء بنظام الحوائط الحاملة ..يحتاج الى تصميم وحسابت انشائية كما هو الحال فى المنشات الهيكلية ..وعليه فان الامر جد صعب بالنسبة لك لحساب قدرة تحمل أساسات المنشأ .. انصحك الا تغامر فى تلك التجربة ..حتى تخلص ضميرك بينك وبين ربك ..
ففى الاغلب .. هذه المبانى تبنى على مبدأ المغامرة .. والفهلوة ..وزى ما الناس بتعمل ...
ان المبانى المنشاة على جدران حاملةتكون أساساتها اما 
أ - القاعدة الشريطية من الخرسانة المسلحة : وهي قاعدة تكون بعرض ( 60 - 120) سم وإرتفاع ( 30-50 ) سم بحسب تصميم المندس ويكون التسليح سفلي فقط بالإضافة الى تسليح جانبي كما أوردت لك سابقا ...

ب- الأساس الكتلي : وهو عبارة ‘ن أساس عريض ( 80 - 140 ) سم وبإرتفاع ( 60-100) سم عبارة عن خليط من الأحجار الصغيرة والكبيرة يربط فيما بينها خرسانة عادية ولابد أن تتغلغل الخرسانة جيدا بين الأحجار لتقوم بالربط وهذا النوع من الأساس و المستخدم في الفترات الماضية في الأرياف ( الوديان) وكان يستخدم الطين بدلا من الخرسانة العادية للربط بين الأحجار












وقبل ان أنسى أذكر أنه يمكن التأسيس على تربة بدون وجود اساس..وذلك فى حالى التربة الصخرية فقط ..

ويمكنك تحميل كتاب عن البناء بالحوائط الحاملة من هنا ..
http://www.4shared.com/file/31867230/af6f46fb/Masonry_Wall_Construction_2001.html

كما يمكنك الاستزادة من هنا ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=111680
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=199584
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=83600







*​


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## maged1910 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elfares (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر العميق للسادة المهندسين الافاضل علي المشاركة . والسؤال الأن هل من أسلوب هندسي جيد مع مراعاة التكلفة لتدعيم هذا البيت ليتحمل الاربع طوابق مع العلم ان المبني به الان ثلاث طوابق


----------



## arch . (1 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا مهندس ابو حفص


----------



## مهندس رواوص (1 ديسمبر 2011)

أبا حفص عمر قال:


> *اخى الكريم أنا عتدما أبديت تعليقى لم يكن الا تشجعا من راى أساتذتنا ..
> عموما ..
> انت اشرت الى أن المبنى مبنى على ردمية من كسر الاحجار .. وبالتالى فان ذلك فى أفضل الاحوال ...تدعيم نسبى للتربة ..وبالتالى زاد اجهاد التربة ..تمام ..
> لكن المشكلة ..انه لا يوجد اساس يتسلم الاحمال من الجدار لينقلها مخفففة الى التربة ...وعلى ذلك فان بناء اكثر من دور على هذه التربة ..نظريا امر غير منطقى كما اشار م زرزق ..
> ...





الكلام كافي ووافي . شكراا اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس رواوص (1 ديسمبر 2011)

أبا حفص عمر قال:


> *اخى الكريم أنا عتدما أبديت تعليقى لم يكن الا تشجعا من راى أساتذتنا ..
> عموما ..
> انت اشرت الى أن المبنى مبنى على ردمية من كسر الاحجار .. وبالتالى فان ذلك فى أفضل الاحوال ...تدعيم نسبى للتربة ..وبالتالى زاد اجهاد التربة ..تمام ..
> لكن المشكلة ..انه لا يوجد اساس يتسلم الاحمال من الجدار لينقلها مخفففة الى التربة ...وعلى ذلك فان بناء اكثر من دور على هذه التربة ..نظريا امر غير منطقى كما اشار م زرزق ..
> ...





الكلام كافي ووافي . شكراا اخي الكريم


----------



## leone (17 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## م أبو صلاح (1 مارس 2014)

تامر شهير قال:


> ليس هناك اساس جاسئ يخفف من الاجهاد الواقع على التربة...كما اشار م. رزق



هذا التصميم مناسب لأي عدد من الأدوار أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (2 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------

